# How to turn wood with a drill press and a Skilsaw.



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=unmYI5ruEeY#!

Somebody please learn me how to embed videos.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Interesting, not sure I would rush out and try it.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh come on Monte, he says you just need to get a good grip on both handles!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Let's see what exactly is waiting to happen here? Oh yeah look Ma no hands.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

That´s interesting, I did something like this with my hand drill fixed to the bench and used a rasp to turn the wood. Can be used for small pieces only, the hand drill does not support much radial forces


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

So, to sand the piece smooth afterwards, does he switch to a 150T plywood blade?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Geeze Boom Boom. At least ya coulda clamped that little drill press to the table! 
.

Tune in next week kids, Boom Boom is gonna fill his own cavities using a Dremel


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

You'd get a good workout handling that circ saw


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

*Emma*:

Here's how to embed video:
1) Find the youtube vid
2) Go to the "Share" panel
3) Then, go to the "Embed" sub panel
4) Copy and paste the HTML code there

A random woodworking vid:


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I suck at computer stuff. You did as much as I am capable of. Happy Easter!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Where is this *********************************** hiding his beer?


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

he isn't hiding it another *********************************** is holding it for him. the other *********************************** started holding it for him after hearing the most famous last words of a red neck. " hey watch this , hold my beer".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like he has a good potential for a Darwin Award ;-))


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wonder what OSHA would say if they walked into the shop. Wow, look out fingers, hands, arms and eyes. Takes all kinds, scary.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Copy and paste the blue stuff. I have to admit, all in all I'm kinda impressed but his drill press is the most annoying sound I've ever heard.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I would use a saw with a 14 inch blade and about a 5 Kwh saw


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Unsecured drill press on a wobbly tablesaw top, spinning hand held skilsaw… What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

"Who needs a lathe?"

You do, Boom Boom, you do. It's safer and faster, and gets better results.


----------

